# Expats - Advice Please



## beverleyp

We are in our fifties considering moving to Portugal, perhaps the Silver Coast close to other expats. Do others recommend the Silver Coast? Around Caldas da Rainha was recommended, can anyone recommend anywhere else? 
We understand from a handbook about moving to Portugal that the following are problematical. We would value your comment please: 
the healthcare facilities (I am diabetic), 
the language is said to be difficult to learn, 
the standard of driving is said to be perilous.

We think we would come over for 6 mths in Sept and rent.


----------



## Diane1

*diane 1*

Hi beverly the silver coast is a great place to live drop me your email and i will some info on the silver coast i have lived here for a few years i am also in my 50 and would love some new friends diane


----------



## silvers

Hi Beverley,
healthcare is ok, on a par with the UK with a few exceptions. You have to pay 2-ish euros to see your GP and you also have to pay a contribution to your medications, this differs between medicines. If you can tell me what you are taking I will try to get you a price from our local Farmacia.
The language is difficult but not impossible, there are plenty of classes around including free ones at Sao Martinho do porto.
The driving, what can i say but, holy moly. You have been rightly informed.


----------



## mitz

I don't think the Portuguese driving is bad at all. A few idiots about, same as any country.
Far fewer cars though so it feels much less stressful.
I much prefer driving here to driving in the UK.


----------



## Margaret and Dave

*Difficulties*



beverleyp said:


> We are in our fifties considering moving to Portugal, perhaps the Silver Coast close to other expats. Do others recommend the Silver Coast? Around Caldas da Rainha was recommended, can anyone recommend anywhere else?
> We understand from a handbook about moving to Portugal that the following are problematical. We would value your comment please:
> the healthcare facilities (I am diabetic),
> the language is said to be difficult to learn,
> the standard of driving is said to be perilous.
> 
> We think we would come over for 6 mths in Sept and rent.


We are in our 60's and live in the North of Portugal. Dave is diabetic as well as having some other health problems. Insulin is free but other things are charged at a reduced rate. We pay probably about 40 euros a month for medication which would be free in the UK. Since you have not reached retirement age you should check out costs.

Portuguese is difficult to learn.

Driving in Portugal is an experience. Perilous is the right word.


----------



## beverleyp

Diane1 said:


> Hi beverly the silver coast is a great place to live drop me your email and i will some info on the silver coast i have lived here for a few years i am also in my 50 and would love some new friends diane


Diane - many thanks for your email offering info which would be most appreciated and we would love to meet you too! Whatever information you can give us will be great. Where do you live? Is property reasonable there? How much for a 2/3 bed house? We're looking for a good quality of life, a sense of community, lots of things to join, other expats in a place offering all the amenities one needs, Drs, Hospitals, shops... Bad points as well as good please. Thank you very much Diane. Regards Beverley and Peter [email protected]


----------



## beverleyp

silvers said:


> Hi Beverley,
> healthcare is ok, on a par with the UK with a few exceptions. You have to pay 2-ish euros to see your GP and you also have to pay a contribution to your medications, this differs between medicines. If you can tell me what you are taking I will try to get you a price from our local Farmacia.
> The language is difficult but not impossible, there are plenty of classes around including free ones at Sao Martinho do porto.
> The driving, what can i say but, holy moly. You have been rightly informed.


Thanks Silvers for the info and for offering to find out how much my medication would cost but I take a few drugs, most of them precautionary and have joined a diabetic forum so will ask them as I wouldn't like to trouble you. Am hoping to find a small friendly community where there are other expats and plenty going on/to join. Can you suggest a place/places?


----------



## silvers

Hi Bev,
Do you drive? I could tell you about lots of places to live, depends on price/what you are after etc.
Sao Martinho do Porto has a massive expat community but can be expensive, that doesn't stop you looking in that region though, for instance their are two properties for sale in our hamlet of sixteen properties. Come to the Silver coast, I promise you, you won't regret it!


----------



## beverleyp

silvers said:


> Hi Bev,
> Do you drive? I could tell you about lots of places to live, depends on price/what you are after etc.
> Sao Martinho do Porto has a massive expat community but can be expensive, that doesn't stop you looking in that region though, for instance their are two properties for sale in our hamlet of sixteen properties. Come to the Silver coast, I promise you, you won't regret it!


Thanks Silvers. Our house is on the market for £150,000, has been reduced twice but we still can't sell because of the credit crunch. Are planning to rent out from Sept for 6 mths and rent in Portugal as cheaply as possible, first. Would love to find work in Portugal - I do freelance writing (articles) and copywriting (the writing of advertising and promotional material), my husband would be great in a customer service role, perhaps helping tourists in some way, but of course we can't speak Portuguese. Are in our fifties by the way.


----------



## beverleyp

silvers said:


> Hi Bev,
> Do you drive? I could tell you about lots of places to live, depends on price/what you are after etc.
> Sao Martinho do Porto has a massive expat community but can be expensive, that doesn't stop you looking in that region though, for instance their are two properties for sale in our hamlet of sixteen properties. Come to the Silver coast, I promise you, you won't regret it!


Thanks Silvers. Our house is on the market for £150,000, has been reduced twice but we still can't sell because of the credit crunch. Are planning to rent out from Sept for 6 mths and rent in Portugal as cheaply as possible, first. Would love to find work in Portugal - I do freelance writing (articles) and copywriting (the writing of advertising and promotional material), my husband would be great in a customer service role, perhaps helping tourists in some way, but of course we can't speak Portuguese. Are in our fifties by the way.


----------



## silvers

If there are just the two of you, it would be cheaper to rent an apartment here. As far as work is concerned, hopefully you can work online from home, you won't find much demand for what you are offering. Sorry to be so negative but I try to be honest.


----------



## PETERFC

*Email danger*

Their are programs used by spammers and the like and they use them to harvest email addresses. If you need to put an email address in a public place try.

me AT mymail.com 

Make things as difficult as you can. Also if you get spam email If you do not know who it's from, Open at your own risk. If you have a look then the email can tell the sender that your email address is active and you may end up with more spam than before.

BEWARE

Peter the 666 man


----------



## Margaret and Dave

PETERFC666 said:


> Their are programs used by spammers and the like and they use them to harvest email addresses. If you need to put an email address in a public place try.
> 
> me AT mymail.com
> 
> Make things as difficult as you can. Also if you get spam email If you do not know who it's from, Open at your own risk. If you have a look then the email can tell the sender that your email address is active and you may end up with more spam than before.
> 
> BEWARE
> 
> Peter the 666 man


Thank you for the advice. I admit that I don't know very much about this kind of thing and I obviously don't want to cause problems for myself or anyone else. Thanks again.


----------



## PETERFC

Dodgy emails when in dought kick it out. Do not take a chance.

Peter the 666 man


----------

